# Ragged Castle in the Cotswolds



## neill (Feb 19, 2011)

Ragged Castle was built around circa 1750 by Thomas Wright of Durham. as a Folly Castle. At the end of a grand drive, with a motte and some out-buildings, it was used as an estate house. Although it had no running water, gas or electricity this tiny dwelling was at one time home to the Hort family, mother & father _and_ 5 children! The main living area was on two floors, but is only 14 by 12 feet! It was last inhabited by Miss Hester Pert in 1958.

There has been some recent work carried out to stop the castle deteriorating any further, but it is going to be left as a romantic ruin.


As Ragged Castle used to look.







And how it is today.






















































Sorry about some of the poor focus, it was bloody cold when I took these shots and my hand would not stop shaking!

Enjoy!
N.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2011)

Another fabulous find, Neill. I love the pic of the outbuildings with the clumps of moss all over it.


----------



## nelly (Feb 19, 2011)

A 14ft by 12 ft castle, love it, great find


----------



## BahrainPete (Feb 19, 2011)

How neat is that, what a quaint little place. The setting, combined with the overgrowing nature makes it somewhat more interesting.


----------



## muppet (Feb 19, 2011)

nice iccle castle there . thanks for sharing


----------



## Bunker Bill (Feb 19, 2011)

Great place, nice pic's , it would make a good film set .


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

